# Identificacion de resistencias



## Rikchard (Ago 18, 2015)

Buen día, 

Me dispuse a reparar una lampara de bajo consumo de 60w que tiene los filamentos intactos pero la electrónica bastante destruida, y me encontré con el inconveniente de no poder identificar dos resistencias ya que sus bandas de color estan carbonizadas.
Apreciaría su colaboración para lograr identificarlas y así reemplazarlas y acepto cualquier sugerencia de algún otro componente que les parezca que puede estar comprometido.

Muchas Gracias!

Los datos de la lámpara son:

Marca: Zurich
Ac 220v 50Hz 456mA
E-7-0460D 60w

Adjunto foto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2015)

Mira en este tema si está el esquema de tu lámpara:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bombillas-bajo-consumo-aprovechas-circuito-19303/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

Tiran miles de lámparas con la electrónica perfecta y filamento quemado . . .  a cambiarle la plaqueta


----------



## Rikchard (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por la sugerencia, leí todo el tema y no esta el esquema de mi lampara ni otra cosa que pueda ayudarme en esta tarea, aunque hay varias cosas interesantes.

Espero alguien pueda identificarlas, yo sigo intentando ver algo, es algo así como una tarea forence.

Gracias!

Se que tiran miles, pero donde?! Ojalá tiren una de 60w por estos lados... si fuera una lampara mas chica, de 30w o 20w, tengo varias, pero esta de 60w al ser tan cara (al menos para mi sueldo) no tengo mas que la que se rompió!.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 18, 2015)

En cuanto a las resistencias, puedes medir los dos pedazos en que se abrieron, y luego sumar sus valores.
Con un leve margen de error, por supuesto.


----------



## Rikchard (Ago 20, 2015)

Desmonté las resistencias (cosa que debí hacer antes de preguntar) y resultó que en una de ellas estaba legible el codigo de colores por la parte inferior, y resultó ser de 21 ohms, la otra parece ser similar pero no se identifica la segunda barra. Sería coherente que sean iguales?.
Y otra duda es de cuanto es el fusible, ya que no tiene descripción. La lampara dice que es de 456 mA, asì que supongo que es inferior a ese valor.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)

Fijate si el circuito es simétrico.

Seguramente los transistores estén mal

Fusible de al menos 1 A por la carga del electrolítico


----------



## Rikchard (Ago 20, 2015)

No le veo simetría, pero puedo estar equivocado en el concepto de "simetría" en electrónica. Lo que detecté es que ambas resistencias están serigrafiadas igual en la placa del circuito, estan denominadas "RB", a diferencia de otras denominadas "RM" y "RE".

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)

La parte del disparo de transistores si que es simétrico , va cómo ejemplo

Ver el archivo adjunto 16995


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 20, 2015)

si buscas placa de lampara etc etc,,, te aparece una igual a la tuya en *google*

y esas resistencias que se ven quemadas son de *22Ω*

Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 20, 2015)

Podes poner el tubo fluorescente en la plaqueta de una lampara de menos Watts, muchas veces anda sin problemas!
 Si las que tenes dejaron de andar por que se quemo el filamento, proba la lampara grande en esa plaqueta!!! 
Es probable que los transistores estén complicados... testealos también! 


Saludos!


----------



## Rikchard (Ago 21, 2015)

No encontré el circuito exacto en google pero si uno parecido, que efectivamente tiene las resistencias de 22Ω, y según mi lectura de las barras de colores de la resistencia que se logra ver un poco por la parte inferior es de 21Ω. Ahora, no tengo es stock esas resistencias, tengo de 27Ω, perdón la burrada, pero me voy muy lejos si pruebo con esas?
Los transistores son SPJ 13005, aunque aún no pude testearlos.

Desde ya muchas gracias! y estoy seguro que con su ayuda voy a sacar esta lampara iluminando y yo aprendiendo mucho!

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2015)

Podés poner dos en serie de 10 Ohms.

Si uno de los transistores se quemó y el otro no , por experiencia , igual se reemplaza el par.

Los transistores 13009 son mas grandes y fáciles de conseguir


----------



## Rikchard (Ago 21, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS, voy a realizar todas las pruebas, pronto les comento como me fue con el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Rikchard (Nov 10, 2015)

Hola gente, tuve que dejar el tema por un largo tiempo por cuestiones paternales... tengo mellizas... probé los transistores y en ambos tengo continuidad entre todas sus patas, debo suponer que están en corto no?



Tengo dos 13007 sirven?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 10, 2015)

Si los que tenía, eran 13005, estos van bién.
Claro que los 13009, irían mejor.


----------



## Rikchard (Nov 10, 2015)

Gracias, voy a montar los repuestos y les cuento, alguna sugerencia para probar la lámpara sin poner en riesgo los nuevos componentes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2015)

Podés probar la lámpara con la plaqueta de otra lámpara de menor potencia , por ejemplo de 20 Watts , encenderá a menor brillo.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2015)

Moderador desparramando arena 




Rikchard dijo:


> Hola gente, tuve que dejar el tema por un largo tiempo por *cuestiones paternales... tengo mellizas*... probé los transistores y en ambos tengo continuidad entre todas sus patas, debo suponer que están en corto no?
> 
> 
> Tengo dos 13007 sirven?













​


----------



## Rikchard (Nov 11, 2015)

Totalmente Fogonazo! Hace 1 año y 4 meses que no duermo! 

Gracias Dosmetros, mi pregunta iba orientada a si se puede llegar a quemar todo por faltar de cambiar algun componente, o algo por el estilo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2015)

Creo que anda o no anda nomás , probala con un fusible.


----------



## Rikchard (Nov 12, 2015)

Mirá si tendré mala suerte, me parece que detecté quemadas dos resistencias serigrafiadas como RE que vienen del emisor de los transistores, son de 1.5 omhs y creo que de 1w (son celestes y bastante grandes), y al medirlas en la escala de 200 ohms, que es la menor que tiene el multimetro, no me tira ningún valor. Quiero suponer que estoy midiendo bien, pero nunca descarto la posibilidad de estar haciendo alguna burrada. También encontré un diodo Trigger  DB3, cosa que no conocía y me puse a investigar, pero no encuentro forma de medirlo con los elementos que tengo.

Muchas gracias, voy a ver si consigo esas resistencias para cambiarlas y poder probar esta plaquita, les pido disculpas por tantas vueltas con un tema que para uds. de seguro es una pavada, pero para mí es un mundo bastante nuevo y de paso me ayuda a aprender mucho! Saludos.


----------



## Rikchard (Dic 1, 2015)

Malas noticias:

Terminé la reparación, a duras penas pude conseguir los repuestos por mas simples que parezcan, dado que vivo en un pueblo en el medio de la nada y todo se pide por correo o se recicla.
Termino de montar todos los componentes, estoy conectando los filamentos de la lámpara, lo último que faltaba conectar y... trac... 

El peor sonido que podía oír esta mañana... se partió el tubo de una forma inexplicable, por supuesto algún error mío al sostenerlo.

Así que jamás sabré si la reparación dió resultado, gasté mucho tiempo y dinero en reparar esa lámpara y ahora al tacho, (todo menos la electrónica que la voy a guardar por las dudas).

Pero de todo rescato que aprendí mucho de electrónica y encontré este foro para compartir conocimientos, ideas e inquietudes gracias a esta lámpara-fracaso.

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda!! fin del tema, nos vemos en otro post!!

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2015)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 1, 2015)

Rikchard dijo:


> Malas noticias:
> 
> Terminé la reparación, a duras penas pude conseguir los repuestos por mas simples que parezcan, dado que vivo en un pueblo en el medio de la nada y todo se pide por correo o se recicla.
> Termino de montar todos los componentes, estoy conectando los filamentos de la lámpara, lo último que faltaba conectar y... trac...
> ...


No todo está perdido, puedes utilizar esa electrónica, para alimentar un tubo fluorescente común.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2015)

Probalo con un tubo fluorescente común de 20 , o 30 , o 40 Watts , si funciona tenés tubos rectos de 60 Watts 








y los PLL también de 60 Watts 







Saludos !


----------



## Rikchard (Dic 2, 2015)

Buena idea yosimiro y Dosmetros! 

No sabía que podía probar el circuito con un tubo de 30, pensé que iba a estallar como un pochoclo...

Saludos!


----------

